# If franchise and mobley dont start givin the ball to yao..



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

They will be out of the 8th playoff spot within a week..
yao the last 5 games
4 - 8, 4-7,8-12,8-12,7-9

hes shooting a great % but he needs 18+ to shots a game..
they have utah (twice) miami, lakers,suns and the mavs comin up...

while the lakers have the knicks denver (twice) the spurs and the knicks again..
their next 11 out of 15 games are at home..

I really like the rockets.. but they dont have a prayer..
what do yall think??


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Completely agree. Yao is shooting between 50 and 70% in the last games but still, in most of them he still only get 8 or 9 shots, they're gonna be in deep trouble if something doesn't change.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*[Moved by JGKoblenz]*


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

what about when yao gets the ball and passes? just looking at the shots he takes doesn't tell the whole story. he doesn't take many bad shots. he only takes the good ones. so his percentage should be high. while yao only took 8 shots last game and made 4, mobley was 10-19. as long as they are making the shots at a good percentage i say keep taking them. 

the rockets need to work the ball through yao but not necessarily to yao. as long as they get him the ball sometime during the play(or have him setting picks or something) it creates opportunies for others. when the rockets spread the ball more they do good. the last two games i think the problem is they just played bad, not that they didn't get the ball to yao enough. and even though they have a tough schedule coming up, it seems to me like they play to the level of the competition getting big wins against good teams but then losing to some of the worse teams.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I agree with that, if Yao doesn't take many shots but he moves the ball so Mobley, Francis and the others have open shots and can score well then it's the way the Rockets offense should work. The problem IMO, is that in some games that doesn't happen, Yao still takes 7 or 8 shots but then you see that Mobley has like 7 of 20, Francis 9 of 22 and Griffin 3 of 12, that's when the problems come, and if you ask me, considering Ming's FG% I'd rather watch him taking those shots rather than Griffin or Mobley when he's not hot.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

I am not really a Rockets fan, but whenever I watch them play I PLENTY of times when Yao is posting up his man with arm up, calling for the ball, and Cuttino/Francis/Moochie decide to cross over thier defender or launch up a jump shot.

That is just dumb basketball.

The Rockets, especially Francis, are going to have to realize that Yao is the franchise if they want to become a great team.

Hitman


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I completely agree with hitman. Every game I've seen, they throw it in to Yao once, Yao plays smart basketball by passing it to the next guy, and then he never sees it again. 

It's just stupid basketball. 

I can't understand it, frankly, because the coach is the same guy who rode Hakeem to two championships. It's not like Rudy doesn't know how valuable a great center can be. 

This team would be drastically different if it were Yao who was drafted 4 seasons ago and Francis came along this year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> I completely agree with hitman. Every game I've seen, they throw it in to Yao once, Yao plays smart basketball by passing it to the next guy, and then he never sees it again.
> 
> It's just stupid basketball.
> ...


rudy had coached a great center before. maybe he knows that yao is not ready to be the guy every night. or maybe he is trying to save yao until the end of the season and playoffs.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

they throw it into Yao once? Huh? He must score all his points in one possession then.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> they throw it into Yao once? Huh? He must score all his points in one possession then.


yeesh. you're a mod? mental note: <strike>don't pass through the Rockets board again.</strike> :naughty: No need for that truebluefan


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

they dont pass the ball enough to Yao


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> yeesh. you're a mod? mental note: <strike>don't pass through the Rockets board again.</strike> :naughty: No need for that truebluefan


Don't make moronic comments and expect not to be called out on them. Thank you for your time, Mr "Wanker".


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't make moronic comments and expect not to be called out on them. Thank you for your time, Mr "Wanker".


I think what "The Wanker" was trying to say is that if the Rockets throw the ball down to Yao in the post and he passes it out, he never gets the ball again in that possession. That comment would be entirely true.

Of course he doesn't get all his points in one possession. 

What comment was moronic in your opinion?
I thought the only moronic comment in the thread was yours.

Hitman


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

_Every game I've seen, they throw it in to Yao once, Yao plays smart basketball by passing it to the next guy, and then he never sees it again._

Interesting.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> 
> 
> I think what "The Wanker" was trying to say is that if the Rockets throw the ball down to Yao in the post and he passes it out, he never gets the ball again in that possession. That comment would be entirely true.
> ...


You can't talk to a mod like that. They would never say anything moronic.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

What the poster was trying to say was clear to whoever was reading, I suppose.
This is the first time I see a moderator trolling :no: :no: 

BTW I agree with Hitman: I see the rockets playing tewice a week, and they play very dumb basketball.
Francis has monster skills, but he really has no clue about how to run a team. 
I wonder what Yao would do if he was playing with Nash or Stockton...


----------

